# weight pull in Greeneville today



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

We went to the weightpull in Greeneville, TN today. It was an APBA event. Cali took 1st place in the 45-55lb class and MWP per pound for 55 and under. Teardrop took 1st place in the 56-65lb class, MWP per pund for 55 and over, and Most Weight Pulled.. We are very proud of how they done today!  We are attending the show again tomarrow so Ill update results for tomarrow too!!! Here are a few pics from today. Thanks for looking!!

Miss Cali

























Pheonix

















Teardrop


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY!!!!!! :woof: Great job guys  Such awesome doggies.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

They done about the same today... Cali took 1st in the 45-55lb class and MWP for 55 and under... Teardrop took 1st for 56-65lb class, MWP for 55 and over, and MWP...So proud of them.. been a great weekend!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Great work the dogs look great. We just got home from working on the track. I did not take pics. But I think I will be entering both of my dogs in their first weight pull here at our show next month. Again Congrats.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats to you and your team great job!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Great work the dogs look great. We just got home from working on the track. I did not take pics. But I think I will be entering both of my dogs in their first weight pull here at our show next month. Again Congrats.


its alot of fun... hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Congrats to you and your team great job!!!


thanks.. im very proud of them


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome job! Great dogs :thumbsup:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

That's awesome news!! Good job. I bet your proud of ur duo


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great job, congratulations with the wins. 

Beautiful dogs too by the way.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys!! Im very proud of them!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

congrats on ur awesome wins and dogs  !!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

congrats to you and your beautiful doggies on the wins


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Great job guys!! Joe & Gabrielle are great people.

We can pull some this coming weekend if you guys want.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Great job guys!! Joe & Gabrielle are great people.
> 
> We can pull some this coming weekend if you guys want.


yeah joe & gabrielle were great... we had alot of fun. we were plannin on coming down this weekend.. well probly bring tater down again!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

circlemkennels said:


> yeah joe & gabrielle were great... we had alot of fun. we were plannin on coming down this weekend.. well probly bring tater down again!


Sounds good to me! Just let me know which day. We will probably have some other people over to pull on Sunday but we're up for either day!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Sounds good to me! Just let me know which day. We will probably have some other people over to pull on Sunday but we're up for either day!


ok.. ill check with john and see what he wants to do and ill let you know


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Sounds good to me! Just let me know which day. We will probably have some other people over to pull on Sunday but we're up for either day!


i guess we are coming down saturday that way we arent rushin to get home Sunday cause Johns gotta work Monday


----------

